# Il tempo aiuterà davvero?



## Veronica28 (24 Aprile 2015)

*Il tempo aiuterà davvero?*

Ho saputo che il mio ex amante si sposa. So che è normale e dovrei essere contenta per lui

sto andando avanti ma l'altra volta ho saputo che era a correre sotto casa mia e sono ricaduta sui pensieri 

qualcuno ha avuto la mia stessa situazione?

mi riferisco al fatto che si sposa


----------



## Veronica28 (25 Aprile 2015)

Un parere?


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2015)

qualche dettaglio in più relativamente alla tua storia,sarebbe d'aiuto


----------



## Stark72 (25 Aprile 2015)

Come dice Perplesso, dacce na coordinata perché così può essere tutto o niente.

Mi hai fatto pensare alla mia ex fidanzata, quella prima della mia ex moglie. Qualche anno fa mi confessò che il giorno che mi sposai lei se ne andò fuori Roma, anzi proprio fuori dall'Italia per non pensarci.
E ci eravamo lasciati da 3 anni.
Capita di continuare a pensare agli ex.


----------



## Traccia (25 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Ho saputo che il mio ex amante si sposa. So che è normale e dovrei essere contenta per lui
> 
> sto andando avanti ma l'altra volta ho saputo che era a correre sotto casa mia e sono ricaduta sui pensieri
> 
> ...


Ciao...
no, io no, non ho avuto la tua stessa esperienza,
però, traslando, credo si possa sentire quella sorta di malinconia, ricordi, pensieri...anche se dovesse sposarsi un nostro ex 'qualsiasi'.
A me è capitato che il mio ex marito si fidanzasse e nonostante fosse finita e sepolta da tempo, e nonostante fossi felice per lui, ho comunqe avvertito un senso di malessere per un attimo, quello della "Fine definitiva"...come se il suo nuovo legame sancisse ancora di più che tra noi era andata...che era ormai una vita fa, un'altra vita...e poi quello strano senso del 'possesso' (che non è amore) che ti fa pensare come se quella persona fosse 'tua' per sempre...e quindi il 'fastidio', pur nella gioia per lui, quando 'diventa' di qualcunaltro...

Credo sia un sentire normale il tuo...che non nasconda per forza amore, ma solo una 'tristezza' normalissima per il tempo che se ne va, per le cose che cambiano, e per un evento che sigilla ancora con più forza che tra voi è finita...


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

cosa ti fa stare esattamente male?
Che sia finita definitivamente o la nostalgia verso il tempo trascorso assieme, o altro ancora?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2015)

Si sopravvive. Si metabolizza. Si va avanti.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2015)

Eri tu quella sposata e lui fidanzato?
O era solo lui quello impegnato e tu single.
O tutti e due fidanzati.
:unhappy:
Mi sto incasinando da sola.
Vado a farmi una cioccolata calda per sciogliere meglio il catarro.


----------



## Tessa (25 Aprile 2015)

Ciao Veronica. 
Ex amante in che senso?
Avete avuto una relazione mentre lui era fidanzato?
Per quanto tempo? Hai sperato lui la lasciasse per te e invece ora la sposa?


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao...
> no, io no, non ho avuto la tua stessa esperienza,
> però, traslando, credo si possa sentire quella sorta di malinconia, ricordi, pensieri...anche se dovesse sposarsi un nostro ex 'qualsiasi'.
> A me è capitato che il mio ex marito si fidanzasse e nonostante fosse finita e sepolta da tempo, e nonostante fossi felice per lui, ho comunqe avvertito un senso di malessere per un attimo, quello della "Fine definitiva"...come se il suo nuovo legame sancisse ancora di più che tra noi era andata...che era ormai una vita fa, un'altra vita...e poi quello strano senso del 'possesso' (che non è amore) che ti fa pensare come se quella persona fosse 'tua' per sempre...e quindi il 'fastidio', pur nella gioia per lui, quando 'diventa' di qualcunaltro...
> ...


Quoto....

Traccia...mi somigli troppo....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2015)

Da giovane credevo il matrimonio una scelta definitiva e vincolante.
Ora mi fa ridere quella mia credenza.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da giovane credevo il matrimonio una scelta definitiva e vincolante.
> Ora mi fa ridere quella mia credenza.


Beh è sempre triste abiurare ad un credo...
A me invece piace l'idea dell'indissolubilità...


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eri tu quella sposata e lui fidanzato?
> O era solo lui quello impegnato e tu single.
> O tutti e due fidanzati.
> :unhappy:
> ...


Oddio il tuo avatar... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

Scusate, si era meglio scrivere qualche dettaglio in più
la relazione è durata alcuni anni, lui era fidanzato e io single
dopo lui ha cambiato idea e non voleva più stare con me ma io continuavo a pensarci e per due volte poco prima che scoprivo che si sposava, lui voleva vedermi
quando l'ho saputo, lui mi ha detto: lo sai prima di me perchè ho detto buon matrimonio
secondo due conoscenti in comune, è strano che lui correva sotto casa mia sia perchè lui non ha mai corso prima e inoltre quando veniva sotto casa mia, era una scusa per vedermi
mi fa stare male che sia finita definitivamente anche se già lo era da prima ma io sotto sotto ci speravo ancora


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

e ci stai malissimo anche in questo momento.

Ci vorrebbe Calipso.    ma aspettiamo che legga anche Nicka.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

non sto sempre male
a volte ci sono dei momenti un pò duri e altri momenti in cui sto bene
vorrei sentirlo ma ho chiuso io e non voglio tornare indietro
sapere che si sposa per me, è la fine di tutto


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Scusate, si era meglio scrivere qualche dettaglio in più
> la relazione è durata alcuni anni, lui era fidanzato e io single
> dopo lui ha cambiato idea e non voleva più stare con me ma io continuavo a pensarci e per due volte poco prima che scoprivo che si sposava, lui voleva vedermi
> quando l'ho saputo, lui mi ha detto: lo sai prima di me perchè ho detto buon matrimonio
> ...


Rispetto la tua sofferenza ma tu rispetta più te stessa in futuro.....


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non sto sempre male
> a volte ci sono dei momenti un pò duri e altri momenti in cui sto bene
> vorrei sentirlo ma ho chiuso io e non voglio tornare indietro
> sapere che si sposa per me, è la fine di tutto


se conosci anche la data delle nozze,magari prenditi qualche giorno di vacanza.   ti gioverà


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non sto sempre male
> a volte ci sono dei momenti un pò duri e altri momenti in cui sto bene
> vorrei sentirlo ma ho chiuso io e non voglio tornare indietro
> *sapere che si sposa per me, è la fine di tutto*


perché hai chiuso? Cosa cambia se fidanzato, o sposato?


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perché hai chiuso? Cosa cambia se fidanzato, o sposato?


mi sa che qualche mese dopo il matrimonio, riandrà a correre sotto casa...


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

non so la data delle nozze e non posso prendermi qualche giorno di vacanza per impegni famigliari
per me cambia se è fidanzato o sposato
è un punto di fine per me e lui ma un nuovo inizio per me


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non sto sempre male
> a volte ci sono dei momenti un pò duri e altri momenti in cui sto bene
> vorrei sentirlo ma ho chiuso io e non voglio tornare indietro
> sapere che si sposa per me, è la fine di tutto


E invece è solo l'inizio di una nuova vita.
Ma il tuo inizio è stato quando ci hai chiuso, solo che forse non lo capisci ancora...
Adesso è presto per sentirlo, cerca di staccarti per quanto possibile.
Credimi, il tempo aiuta...magari un domani ci parlerai nuovamente, questo non puoi saperlo...e ci parlerai serenamente, ma ora se hai chiuso hai chiuso.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non so la data delle nozze e non posso prendermi qualche giorno di vacanza per impegni famigliari
> per me cambia se è fidanzato o sposato
> è un punto di fine per me e lui ma un nuovo inizio per me


allora solo il tempo può farti da medico


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

non so se il tempo aiuta
so solo che il sentimento per lui, non cambia e provo a dimenticarlo da molto tempo


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non sto sempre male
> a volte ci sono dei momenti un pò duri e altri momenti in cui sto bene
> vorrei sentirlo ma ho chiuso io e non voglio tornare indietro
> *sapere che si sposa per me, è la fine di tutto*


Non credo sia lo stesso per lui.
Il matrimonio può essere solo una tappa del suo percorso a tre. Si rifarà vivo, come se nulla fosse.
E tu rischi di fare la ruota di scorta a vita. E' quello che vuoi?


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

non voglio questo
infatti ho chiuso per questo e cambia per questo perchè fino a quando era fidanzato, un minimo di speranza anche se minima c'era ancora
da adesso non c'è più


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che qualche mese dopo il matrimonio, riandrà a correre sotto casa...


 dici? 

Però mi domando che cambia per Veronica, di un'altra era prima, e di un'altra è ora... 

Se pensava che lui l'avrebbe "scelta" era solo un'illusione.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Non ha neanche avuto le palle di dirtelo direttamente che si sposava.
L'hai saputo da altri. Ma che relazione era? A prescindere dal matrimonio o no. Sembra molto poco, quasi niente....


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo sia lo stesso per lui.
> Il matrimonio può essere solo una tappa del suo percorso a tre. Si rifarà vivo, come se nulla fosse.
> *E tu rischi di fare la ruota di scorta a vita.* E' quello che vuoi?


Immagina che rischia quella poveraccia della moglie.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non so la data delle nozze e non posso prendermi qualche giorno di vacanza per impegni famigliari
> *per me cambia se è fidanzato o sposato*
> è un punto di fine per me e lui ma un nuovo inizio per me


puoi spiegarmi, non ci arrivo proprio.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ha neanche avuto le palle di dirtelo direttamente che si sposava.
> L'hai saputo da altri. Ma che relazione era? A prescindere dal matrimonio o no. Era molto poco, quasi niente....


Io non sarei così categorica.
Senza palle ok, ma molto poco o niente non lo sappiamo.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Immagina che rischia quella poveraccia della moglie.


Se non sarà Veronica sarà un'altra. Con uno così la futura moglie ha il destino segnato.
Che si salvi almeno Veronica...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se non sarà Veronica sarà un'altra. Con uno così la futura moglie ha il destino segnato.
> Che si salvi almeno Veronica...


Si, la futura moglie ormai è andata. Una vita di merda senza alcuna speranza, accanto ad un pagliaccio senza palle.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non so se il tempo aiuta
> so solo che il sentimento per lui, non cambia e provo a dimenticarlo da molto tempo


Non cambia perchè non avete mai vissuto veramente la vostra relazione, tu dici di averci chiuso ma magari non è del tutto vero.
Lui ti cerca? Quanto è durata? Puoi raccontare un po' la storia?
Provare a dimenticare, quello che provo non cambia, sono solo frasi.
Il segreto è mettere davvero un punto a una storia che non è mai esistita realmente.
Un giorno ti svegli e il pensiero sarà pressochè questo: "sai che c'è? ma vaffanculo va"
E da lì pian piano salirai.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sarei così categorica.
> Senza palle ok, ma molto poco o niente non lo sappiamo.


Nika ho corretto il post con 'sembra'. Mi leggevo troppo categorica anche io. 
Credo che se avessero avuto una relazione intimamente profonda lei non avrebbe saputo da altri che si sposava. Ne avrebbero parlato. Non so ma la mia impressione è che lui ci abbia investito molto poco, ma è un'impressione, Veronica può raccontarci di più di loro due insieme.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> *Però mi domando che cambia per Veronica, di un'altra era prima, e di un'altra è ora*...
> 
> Se pensava che lui l'avrebbe "scelta" era solo un'illusione.


Vero!


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se non sarà Veronica sarà un'altra. Con uno così la futura moglie ha il destino segnato.
> *Che si salvi almeno Veronica...*


Più che altro si deve salvare da se stessa.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

Io ho letto che lui era andato alla fiera della sposa e l'ho detto a lui, dicendo: complimenti ti sposi
e lui l'hai saputo finalmente
dopo un mio conoscente mi ha detto che su internet ha trovato le sue pubblicazioni di matrimonio
la storia è durata 6 anni tira e molla per alcuni anni ma per altri anni no
a volte riesco a dire quella frase ma altre volte no
la sua futura moglie ha saputo per i primi 3 anni che lui la tradiva ma è rimasta lo stesso con lui


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

avete ragione per quanto riguarda che non mi cambia niente se si sposa con lei o con un'altra ma se si sposava con un'altra che amava, magari riuscivo a metterci una pietra più velocemente
lui nei primi 2 anni ha investito molto su di noi e poi ha lasciato perdere


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Io ho letto che lui era andato alla fiera della sposa e l'ho detto a lui, dicendo: complimenti ti sposi
> e lui l'hai saputo finalmente
> dopo un mio conoscente mi ha detto che su internet ha trovato le sue pubblicazioni di matrimonio
> la storia è durata 6 anni tira e molla per alcuni anni ma per altri anni no
> ...


Buone basi su cui fondare un matrimonio felice.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

lui non mi cerca ma nemmeno prima mi cercava molto
mi faceva domande sulla mia vita, mi chiedeva di vederci e di parlare al cellulare
negli ultimi tempi almeno


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Io ho letto che lui era andato alla fiera della sposa e l'ho detto a lui, dicendo: complimenti ti sposi
> e lui l'hai saputo finalmente
> dopo un mio conoscente mi ha detto che su internet ha trovato le sue pubblicazioni di matrimonio
> la storia è durata 6 anni tira e molla per alcuni anni ma per altri anni no
> ...


Si prospetta un bel matrimonio :miiiii:


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> avete ragione per quanto riguarda che non mi cambia niente se si sposa con lei o con un'altra ma se si sposava con un'altra che amava, magari riuscivo a metterci una pietra più velocemente
> lui nei primi 2 anni ha investito molto su di noi e poi ha lasciato perdere


Guarda devi solo ringraziare il cielo che sposa lei e non te.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> avete ragione per quanto riguarda che non mi cambia niente se si sposa con lei o con un'altra ma se si sposava con un'altra che amava, magari riuscivo a metterci una pietra più velocemente
> *lui nei primi 2 anni ha investito molto su di noi e poi ha lasciato perdere*


Eravate fidanzati insieme? 

Comunque che si sposava un'altra che amava o meno, a te non cambia niente. Mi sembra chiaro che come deduci che non ama la moglie, ne dovresti dedurre che non ama neppure te. E questo già ti dovrebbe bastare.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nika ho corretto il post con 'sembra'. Mi leggevo troppo categorica anche io.
> Credo che se avessero avuto una relazione intimamente profonda lei non avrebbe saputo da altri che si sposava. Ne avrebbero parlato. Non so ma la mia impressione è che lui ci abbia investito molto poco, ma è un'impressione, Veronica può raccontarci di più di loro due insieme.


La mia è durata 6 anni. Il legame era veramente forte, sbagliato quanto vuoi, ma forte.
Ci sentiamo a tutt'oggi spesso e volentieri.
Lui non mi ha mai detto quando si sarebbe sposato, io sapevo solo che conviveva.
Un sabato mattina (la nostra storia era finita qualche anno prima e io ero già fidanzata) ero con un mio amico e avevo una sorta di malessere, un fastidio profondo, un tarlo nel cervello, gli ho detto "Senti andiamo immediatamente via dalla città, andiamo al mare, quello oggi si sposa" Lui mi ha mangiato la faccia perchè la cosa non avrebbe dovuto toccarmi e non si spiegava nemmeno perchè avessi quelle convinzione. Niente da fare, l'ho costretto a venire al mare con me. Con quel fondo di malessere che mi è durato tutto il giorno.
Il martedì successivo ho visto sul suo profilo facebook le foto del matrimonio, si era sposato quel sabato.
Lui non me lo aveva detto...e abbiamo continuato a non parlarne nemmeno la volta che ci siamo visti dopo che si è sposato.
Questo non vuol dire non investire in un rapporto, vuole dire non avere le palle. Vuol dire vergognarsi. Vuole dire prendere delle decisioni delle quali magari non si è del tutto convinti.
Ma questa è la mia storia, non quella di Veronica.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

ma io so che non mi ama e lo so che non mi deve importare se si sposa lei o un'altra
non eravamo fidanzati ma lui diceva che i primi due anni mi amava, voleva stare con me, ha provato a lasciarla e poi è ritornato con lei


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> ma io so che non mi ama e lo so che non mi deve importare se si sposa lei o un'altra
> non eravamo fidanzati ma lui diceva che i primi due anni mi amava, *voleva stare con me, ha provato a lasciarla e poi è ritornato con lei*


al cuor non si comanda...


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> avete ragione per quanto riguarda che non mi cambia niente se si sposa con lei o con un'altra ma se si sposava con un'altra che amava, magari riuscivo a metterci una pietra più velocemente
> lui nei primi 2 anni ha investito molto su di noi e poi ha lasciato perdere


Chi delle due era conosciuta in famiglia, frequentava gli amici faceva le vacanze con lui?
Tu o la futura sposa?
Sei anni sono tanti, di cui due ufficiali apparentemente, da quello che scrivi....


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> ma *io so *che non mi ama e lo so che non mi deve importare se si sposa lei o un'altra
> non eravamo fidanzati ma lui diceva che i primi due anni mi amava, voleva stare con me, ha provato a lasciarla e poi è ritornato con lei


ma fra il sapere e il sentire ce ne passa. Spesso e volentieri. 

Ripercorri tutto quello che devi. 
Ma prova a cambiare la prospettiva. 

Tu lo vuoi? 

Non quello che avevi costruito su di lui, in termini di immaginari, di aspettative, di illusioni. Non le parole. Ma i fatti. Quelli con cui ha parlato di sè nel tempo. 

Tu vuoi quell'uomo reale lì?

E parti da qui. Che parli sempre di lui, e dell'effetto che ti fa. 
Ma parli molto poco di te. Di cosa vuoi. E di cosa non vuoi. Per te. 

Benvenuta.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia è durata 6 anni. Il legame era veramente forte, sbagliato quanto vuoi, ma forte.
> Ci sentiamo a tutt'oggi spesso e volentieri.
> Lui non mi ha mai detto quando si sarebbe sposato, io sapevo solo che conviveva.
> Un sabato mattina (la nostra storia era finita qualche anno prima e io ero già fidanzata) ero con un mio amico e avevo una sorta di malessere, un fastidio profondo, un tarlo nel cervello, gli ho detto "Senti andiamo immediatamente via dalla città, andiamo al mare, quello oggi si sposa" Lui mi ha mangiato la faccia perchè la cosa non avrebbe dovuto toccarmi e non si spiegava nemmeno perchè avessi quelle convinzione. Niente da fare, l'ho costretto a venire al mare con me. Con quel fondo di malessere che mi è durato tutto il giorno.
> ...


Nicka NON vi frequentavate già piu' da anni. Tu avevi un altro ragazzo E' una discriminante fondamentale.
Avrebbe potuto dirtelo, ma non era tenuto a dirtelo.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

è conosciuta più lei anche se alcuni amici suoi sono a conoscenza di me
una sua amica due anni fa, mi ha scritto che io ho buttato via l'amore vero ecc ecc
loro sono fidanzati da 14 anni 
e voleva che andavo a casa sua con la scusa che ero una sua amica
noi non eravamo fidanzati ma alcuni amici suoi sapevano della nostra relazione extra


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma fra il sapere e il sentire ce ne passa. Spesso e volentieri.
> 
> Ripercorri tutto quello che devi.
> Ma prova a cambiare la prospettiva.
> ...


io sentivo che provava qualcosa i primi due anni, per il resto degli altri anni no
ma lui dice che è stata colpa mia
io al momento vorrei solo dimenticarlo e lo volevo e in fondo lo vorrei purtroppo
e non voglio continuare a pensarlo a volte e a stare un pò cosi per lui


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> ma io so che non mi ama e lo so che non mi deve importare se si sposa lei o un'altra
> non eravamo fidanzati ma lui diceva che i primi due anni mi amava, voleva stare con me, ha provato a lasciarla e poi è ritornato con lei


Nella vita sentirai tanti discorsi, tante belle frasi, non solo nell'aspetto relazionale uomo-donna, ma da amici, conoscenti, e così via. 

Sta a te decidere se prestare più peso alle parole o ai fatti. Se interrogarti sulle belle frasi, d'effetto, per carità, ma solo effetto, o se prendere le redini della tua vita e concederti quello che ti meriti. 

Tanti ragazzi mi hanno detto "tu sei la donna della mia vita". Da quando ho iniziato a volermi bene, sto con una ragazzo che mai me lo ha detto, ma che per me farebbe carte false, ed ogni giorno è presente, mi sostiene, e mi rispetta. Sta a noi, se fantasticare su ciò che si vorrebbe, oppure ottenere ciò che si vuole. Senza perdere tempo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma fra il sapere e il sentire ce ne passa. Spesso e volentieri.
> 
> Ripercorri tutto quello che devi.
> Ma prova a cambiare la prospettiva.
> ...


ciao  esatto, il punto da cui partire è proprio questo. Come si va a volere davvero un uomo che per anni inganna senza problemi un'altra persona? Sarò limitato io, ma davvero da una donna del genere scapperei senza pensarci.
Perchè non avrei alcuna stima di una traditrice così.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nicka NON vi frequentavate già piu' da anni. Tu avevi un altro ragazzo E' una discriminante fondamentale.
> Avrebbe potuto dirtelo, ma non era tenuto a dirtelo.


Noi continuiamo a frequentarci...


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

lo voglio ma non nel senso che voglio uno che inganna un'altra ma so che non si tradisce per sempre
almeno per esperienza personale


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noi continuiamo a frequentarci...


Ah.
Non so allora avrebbe potuto affrontare la cosa.
Solo se le vostre relazioni entrano in gioco nel vostro rapporto, non se resta esclusivo.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> lo voglio ma non nel senso che voglio uno che inganna un'altra ma so che non si tradisce per sempre
> almeno per esperienza personale


Non ho capito....


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

per esperienza personale, penso che non tutti tradiscono sempre
non voglio difenderlo


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> per esperienza personale, penso che *non tutti tradiscono sempre*
> non voglio difenderlo


Lo penso anche io. Ma nel tuo caso che c'entra?


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah.
> Non so allora avrebbe potuto affrontare la cosa.
> Solo se le vostre relazioni entrano in gioco nel vostro rapporto, non se resta esclusivo.


Certo che avrebbe potuto, ma non lo ha fatto.
Il motivo ancora c'ho da capirlo...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che avrebbe potuto, ma non lo ha fatto.
> *Il motivo ancora c'ho da capirlo...*


Ti interessa, ancora, scoprirlo?


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ti interessa, ancora, scoprirlo?


No, altrimenti lo chiederei senza problemi...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, altrimenti lo chiederei senza problemi...


:up:


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

volevo dire che non è dette che tradiva me come può essere di si<br>io tempo fa andavo a correre dove è andato lui e lo sapeva


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> *io sentivo che provava qualcosa* i primi due anni, per il resto degli altri anni no
> ma *lui dice* che è stata colpa mia
> io al momento vorrei solo dimenticarlo e lo volevo e in fondo lo vorrei purtroppo
> e non voglio continuare a pensarlo a volte e a stare un pò cosi per lui


Parli ancora di lui. 

Non è importante. A questo punto. Lui. 

Può essere che ti ha amato a "modo suo", possono essere tante cose. 

Il punto è come vuoi TU essere voluta. 
A prescindere. Da lui, o chi per lui. 
Cosa fa stare bene te. Cosa vuoi. 
E non da lui in particolare, ma per te in generale. Per la tua vita. 

Sai, già il fatto che ti dici "voglio dimenticarlo" è un rimanere legata. A lui. Al ricordo. E i ricordi sono spesso accomodati.  
Ed è anche una forma di difesa. Dalla delusione, dal dolore, quello che vuoi tu. Quel tuo "un po' così".

Stai "un po' così". Stacci proprio dentro. E smetti di volere che quel tuo "un po' così" passi. 
Dedicati a te nel frattempo, alle passioni e alle persone che ti fanno bene, ripercorri, cosa è mancato a te, e cosa hai fatto mancare. E poi lascia andare. 



....certo che, uno che ti dice, "è stata colpa tua"...mi piacerebbe sapere che altre carinerie ti ha detto mentre ti amava e mentre non ti amava più 

Perchè vuoi un tipo così?
(che se ti imponi di non volerlo, lo vuoi. non girarci intorno)


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao  esatto, il punto da cui partire è proprio questo. *Come si va a volere davvero un uomo che per anni inganna senza problemi un'altra persona?* Sarò limitato io, ma davvero da una donna del genere scapperei senza pensarci.
> Perchè non avrei alcuna stima di una traditrice così.


Ciao! 

Ma secondo me non è tanto questo. 

Il punto è credere che un mentitore/mentitrice, lo sia solo con qualcuno. 
Credersi in una posizione privilegiata. Come se si fosse esclusi. O alleati. 

Cioè se voglio giocare con un mentitore, allora va benissimo. Giochiamo. 

Ma non mi racconto che non lo è con me, perchè è con me. 

Il punto centrale, per me, resta il dirsi chiaramente quello che si vuole. 
Se no diventa un po' come andare in farmacia a cercare l'affettato e rimanerci male se non c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Ma secondo me non è tanto questo.
> 
> ...


Magari non perchè è con te ma può essere che uno menta alla moglie e poi sia sincero con l'amante
Al compagno se tradisci sei obbligato a mentire con l'amante lo trovo inutile per esempio. Che bugie dovrei raccontargli
Sulla fedeltà tra amanti sfondi una porta aperta ma anche qui ci vorrebbe un minimo di chiarezza e non mentire per paura di ferire.
quoto il rosso


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

lo voglio per l'idea che ho di lui, per la persona che conosco
lasciando perdere la parte dei tradimenti
e fino all'altro giorno stavo bene ma dopo aver saputo che era qui sotto, non sto più tanto bene a momenti


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non perchè è con te ma può essere che uno menta alla moglie e poi sia sincero con l'amante
> Al compagno se tradisci sei obbligato a mentire con l'amante lo trovo inutile per esempio. Che bugie dovrei raccontargli
> Sulla fedeltà tra amanti sfondi una porta aperta ma anche qui ci vorrebbe un minimo di chiarezza e non mentire per paura di ferire.
> quoto il rosso


Io mi sono sempre fidata poco. Della verità di chi mente. 

Me compresa eh 

Io al mio amante non avevo detto bugie. Omissioni tante. Che era anche giusto così. Non erano cose che lo riguardavano. 

Ma se questa cosa la guardo dal punto di vista dell'essere intera nella mia presenza, beh, non lo ero. Ma proprio per niente. 
Ero chiara in questo. 
Ma la mia presenza non era vera del tutto. Mancavano dei pezzi.

In questi termini...dico che dipende da cosa si cerca. Può anche andar bene questo gioco. Sapendolo. 

Mi sto formando l'idea che tra chiarezza e verità ci sia qualche differenza. Che non siano propriamente la stessa cosa. Ma è una cosa su cui sto riflettendo. 

Dal racconto di Veronica però mi sembra mancasse proprio la chiarezza di fondo. 
A lei almeno. Magari lui è convinto di avergliela anche data. 
E infatti le dice che lui l'ha amata ma poi si è disamorato. Ed è colpa di Veronica!!:unhappy:


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

si a quanto pare è colpa mia che ho continuato a illudermi
ma questo matrimonio mi aiuta a farmene una ragione


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> lo voglio per *l'idea che ho di lui*, per la persona che conosco
> lasciando perdere la parte dei tradimenti
> e fino all'altro giorno stavo bene ma dopo aver saputo che era qui sotto, non sto più tanto bene a momenti


Ecco, allora comincia a non guardare l'idea e a guardare invece i fatti. Che ti riguardano. Che riguardano le cose che volevi e vuoi tu. Guardalo nella relazione con te in relazione a te e ai tuoi "voglio". 

E io non lascerei da parte nessuna parte. Ma proprio per niente. 

Cosa ha di così speciale?
Cosa aveva di così particolare?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre fidata poco. Della verità di chi mente.
> 
> Me compresa eh
> 
> ...


Su verità e chiarezza devo riflettere anch'io .
Un conto però è omettere un conto è che a domanda rispondo una palla. Tra amanti questo lo trovo assurdo. 
In coppia se tradisci non é possibile


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si a quanto pare è colpa mia che ho continuato a illudermi
> ma questo matrimonio mi aiuta a farmene una ragione


Be illuderti dopo anni direi che non ha davvero senso. Nemmeno dopo mesi secondo me. Spero che lui non facesse promesse in caso contrario già è esatto disonesto con te


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

nella relazione con me, pensavo che andavamo d'accordo
di lui mi piace tutto tranne la parte delle due vite per anni e comunque mi aveva fatto delle promesse purtroppo


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su verità e chiarezza devo riflettere anch'io .
> Un conto però è omettere un conto è che a domanda rispondo una palla. Tra amanti questo lo trovo assurdo.
> In coppia se tradisci non é possibile


Già. Mi sembra interessante come riflessione. MA io sono ancora in alto mare a dire il vero

Io trovo che anche le omissioni, non siano molto diverse dal dire palle. E' pur sempre un non presenziare del tutto. E in termini relazionali è una forma di inganno. Poi, ecco, il dichiararlo mi sollevava. In un qualche modo. E mi metteva a posto con me. Mi faceva sentire comunque chiara. E lo ero. 
Ma omettevo comunque. 
Ero chiara nel non omettere che omettevo. Praticamente. Ed è un bel paradosso. 

Sempre che con l'amante non si sia costruito qualche teatrino strano. Per se stessi e per l'altro. 

E ce n'è. Mica che manchino gli esempi.

Con te, a trovarlo assurdo. Una faticaccia.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> nella relazione con me, pensavo che andavamo d'accordo
> di lui mi piace tutto tranne la parte delle due vite per anni e comunque mi aveva fatto delle promesse purtroppo


Veronica se vuoi dircelo quanti anni hai? E quanti lui? Immagino che siate giovani ma magari e' un matrimonio tardivo.


----------



## Veronica28 (27 Aprile 2015)

io ho 27 anni e lui 35
in che senso tardivo?


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> nella relazione con me, pensavo che andavamo d'accordo
> di lui mi piace tutto tranne la parte delle due vite per anni e comunque mi aveva fatto delle promesse purtroppo


Ma cosa vuol dire che andavate d'accordo?

Cosa vi piaceva fare insieme? 

Se posso, quanto ti sei adattata alle sue esigenze, mettendo via le tue?

Le promesse...:scared::scared:


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si a quanto pare è colpa mia che ho continuato a illudermi
> ma questo matrimonio mi aiuta a farmene una ragione


E come mai ti illudevi?


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Ho saputo che il mio ex amante si sposa. So che è normale e dovrei essere contenta per lui
> 
> sto andando avanti ma l'altra volta ho saputo che era a correre sotto casa mia e sono ricaduta sui pensieri
> 
> ...


Come fai ha sapere che si sposa?
Ti ha invitata?


----------



## Horny (27 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre fidata poco. Della verità di chi mente.
> 
> Me compresa eh
> 
> ...


secondo me la prima dovrebbe tenere conto di quanto sia soggettiva la seconda.
ovvero delle percezioni altrui, anche.
(comunque veronica ha capito, nonostante sia mancata la chiarezza)


----------



## Horny (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si a quanto pare è colpa mia che ho continuato a illudermi
> ma questo matrimonio mi aiuta a farmene una ragione


senti, tu avevi tutti i diritti di aspettarti un trattamento diverso,
da chiunque.
è che, come ti hanno scritto altri, 'sta persona non era in grado!
tu devi essere egoista, ora.
se tu metti al centro di tutto te stessa, 
e parti da questo presupposto,
vedi che questa persona non ti ha trattata affatto bene.


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> io ho 27 anni e lui 35
> in che senso tardivo?


Nel senso che in genere ci si sposa intorno ai 30 anni ma non e' detto. 
Comunque questo e' il caso e tu sei ancora molto giovane, hai tutto il tempo per rifarti una vita e trovare un amore solo tuo.


----------



## Veronica28 (4 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Io ho letto che lui era andato alla fiera della sposa e l'ho detto a lui, dicendo: complimenti ti sposi
> e lui l'hai saputo finalmente
> dopo un mio conoscente mi ha detto che su internet ha trovato le sue pubblicazioni di matrimonio


io l'ho saputo in questo modo
m'illudevo perchè lo vedevo preso i primi anni


----------



## Veronica28 (4 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire che andavate d'accordo?
> 
> Cosa vi piaceva fare insieme?
> 
> ...


insieme facevamo diverse cose
andavamo in giro, sbrigavamo faccende di entrambi ecc
alle sue esigenze mi sono adattata un pò


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si a quanto pare è colpa mia che ho continuato a illudermi
> ma questo matrimonio mi aiuta a farmene una ragione



Quando qualcuno mentre ti sta ferendo dice che però è colpa tua, fatti venire un dubbio. Che non è mica facile essere onesti quando i conti sono in rosso.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> insieme facevamo diverse cose
> andavamo in giro, sbrigavamo faccende di entrambi ecc
> alle sue esigenze mi sono adattata un pò


C'è una cosa che io ho capito sulla mia pelle negli anni.
La quotidianità, l'intimità, sono uno stato d'animo.
Anche io col mio amante andavo in giro, facevo cose, sbrigavo faccende, lui mi passava a prendere quando avevo i bimbi da badare, io gli telefonavo per avvisarlo che quel supermercato al giovedì pomeriggio era chiuso e lui mi diceva "ma come faccio a vivere senza di te" ridendo e scherzando.
Ma non era quotidiano, eravamo soli in una coppia che non esisteva.
L'intimità non era lo stare nudi vicini.
Queste cose sono altro.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Oddio il tuo avatar... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mexican:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mexican:


Sono in tema: sono tornato da Amsterdam 3 giorni fa.


----------



## Veronica28 (4 Maggio 2015)

avete ragione entrambe
comunque io sto un pò meglio per fortuna


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

non c'è la facevo più e l'ho contattato
alla fine della conversazione mi ha detto ciao
e lui non diceva mai ciao alla fine della conversazione
pensavo di stare meglio e invece no
mi manca...
l'ho sognato quattro volte in poco tempo


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Veronica. Mi dispiace molto. Mi rendo conto che sia difficile per te e che la situazione ti confonda. Il fatto che si sia sposato però, credo dovrebbe esserti d'aiuto a mettere un vero fermo alla cosa dentro di te, un senso di, ormai non torna più. Cosa che naturalmente era già nell'aria, se in sei anni non aveva deciso di lasciare la compagna per te. Lo so che rimane sempre un po' la speranza, e in questo senso la scelta che lui ha fatto è positiva per te perchè ti aiuta spero ad archiviarlo più facilmente. Purtroppo è difficile chiudere veramente per un amante, perchè c'è sempre quel senso di incompiuto, la relazione in qualche modo non si usura mai e non arriva ad una fine naturale perchè non è una relazione completa, rimane come ferma senza morire, e rimane sempre nell'aria l'interrogativo del 'come sarebbe stato se..?'
Tu già sei stata tosta a lasciarlo, che mica è facile. La forza per superare questo momento ce l'hai. Non mi stupisce che sia venuto a correre sotto casa tua, non è il primo momento nostalgico pre-nozze di cui sento parlare, purtroppo, ma non significa niente. Al massimo è un problema suo. Hai già passato troppo anni con un uomo che ti teneva a metà. Che è una banalità da dire, ma è vero. è naturale che tu ora sia confusa e nostalgica, che lo sogni e compagnia bella, ma è semplicemente una reazione fisiologica ad una relazione mai portata a termine. Ti prego non ricascarci quando, fra mesi o anni, cercherà probabilmente di riagganciarti. Viviti questo momento così com'è e passa oltre. Finalmente sei libera.


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

grazie davvero a tutti per le risposte
esatto, io penso a: come sarebbe stato, comunque non ho intenzione di ricascarci assolutamente e l'ho contattato solo per chiedere una cosa ma non su di noi o sul suo matrimonio ma una cosa a parte
dalla freddezza della sua risposta, non credo che è venuto a correre sotto casa mia per me
un'altra cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che si sposa con quella che ha tradito per diversi anni e l'ha tradita con un'altra prima di me
ma con l'altra è successo solo un bacio
questo proprio non mi da pace
ne ho parlato con voi nelle pagine precedenti e mi avete detto che non cambia nulla, lo so che non cambia nulla e che sono solo fissata io
ma mi chiedo come fa a tradire e a sposarsi con la stessa
sarà felice? la ama? domande che non mi riguardano ma che non mi danno pace
proprio in questi giorni, ho visto una foto recente di loro due
è capitato di vederla ed è stato un colpo al cuore


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> grazie davvero a tutti per le risposte
> esatto, io penso a: come sarebbe stato, comunque non ho intenzione di ricascarci assolutamente e l'ho contattato solo per chiedere una cosa ma non su di noi o sul suo matrimonio ma una cosa a parte
> dalla freddezza della sua risposta, non credo che è venuto a correre sotto casa mia per me
> un'altra cosa che proprio non mi va giù è che si sposa con quella che ha tradito per diversi anni e l'ha tradita con un'altra prima di me
> ...


Veronica ti fai del male così, tenta di non avere contatti con lui (lo dico a me stessa) è difficile quando si sta in loop ma solo il tempo ti potrà aiutare
Un abbraccio


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

grazie, ricambio l'abbraccio 
lo so che mi sto facendo del male da sola
non lo sentivo da un mese!
darei chi sa che cosa per stare con lui
io in passato ho avuto una situazione simile alla sua e ho scelto l'amante come compagno ufficiale
e ho fatto benissimo
quindi proprio non riesco a capire la sua scelta
non sono affari miei lo so


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> grazie, ricambio l'abbraccio
> lo so che mi sto facendo del male da sola
> non lo sentivo da un mese!
> darei chi sa che cosa per stare con lui
> ...


allacciandomi al altro topic che hai aperto, quello sulle coppie "conformiste", non hai pensato che questo uomo ti ha catalogato come una da "amante" e non da "sposare" fin dal inizio? Lo fanno in tanti. E normalmente sono persone tristissime e molto limitate come cervello e come cuore.


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

si certo che l'ho pensato ma lui i primi anni era diverso
promesse di tutti i tipi sul nostro futuro insieme e solo noi due
non posso pensare che è stata una presa in giro eppure è cosi
perchè pensi che sono persone tristissime e limitate?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> grazie, ricambio l'abbraccio
> lo so che mi sto facendo del male da sola
> non lo sentivo da un mese!
> darei chi sa che cosa per stare con lui
> ...


Innanzitutto dovevi evitare di contattarlo, ma questo lo sai.
Il fatto che tu abbia scelto l'amante come ufficiale non vuol dire lo facciano tutti.
Prova a pensare, anche se ti sembra strano, che lui ama davvero chi ha accanto.
Che non vuol dire non provare niente per te, semplicemente vede in lei ciò che vuole da una compagna. E ovviamente non lo vede in te.


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

non riesco proprio a pensare che lui ama lei
per me l'amore non è questo, non voglio dire che lo fanno tutti
ma io penso che lui sta con lei perchè ormai ha una vita tranquilla con lei e senza sorprese positive e negative
e ha scelto lei perchè è arrivata prima di me


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si certo che l'ho pensato ma lui i primi anni era diverso
> promesse di tutti i tipi sul nostro futuro insieme e solo noi due
> non posso pensare che è stata una presa in giro eppure è cosi
> perchè pensi che sono persone tristissime e limitate?


perché catalogare così le persone è triste, essere attratti da un tipo di persone ma poi allo stesso tempo non considerarle "degne" di sposarle é triste, far lavorare il cervello con limitazioni mentali degne dall'Alabama anni'50 é triste. Ho trovato parecchi uomini che con me hanno fatto questo tipo di ragionamento, mai uno che fosse uno sereno, solare e soddisfatto della sua vita...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non riesco proprio a pensare che lui ama lei
> per me l'amore non è questo, non voglio dire che lo fanno tutti
> ma io penso che lui sta con lei perchè ormai ha una vita tranquilla con lei e senza sorprese positive e negative
> e ha scelto lei perchè è arrivata prima di me



Potrebbe essere. Ma ti domando: Per te che cosa cambia oltre ad un senso di rivalsa che va a favore del tuo ego ferito?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non riesco proprio a pensare che lui ama lei
> per me l'amore non è questo, non voglio dire che lo fanno tutti
> ma io penso che lui sta con lei perchè ormai ha una vita tranquilla con lei e senza sorprese positive e negative
> e ha scelto lei perchè è arrivata prima di me


Tu stessa hai scelto di far diventare quello il tuo amante il tuo compagno.
Questo vuol dire che pur se è difficile alla fine quello che conta davvero te lo prendi, a qualsiasi costo.
Tu non sei nella sua testa, quello che lui prova non lo sai...
Non sta con sta donna in un matrimonio che dura da 20 anni, con figli, lavori, mutui, etc...e allora capirei.
Lui da fidanzato ha scelto di sposarsi. Tu dici per la vita tranquilla...
Te lo dico, anche a me è stato detto prima di sposarsi "ormai è troppo tardi". Non ti sto nemmeno a raccontare la furia che mi è montata, perchè per me il troppo tardi non esiste. Il problema di certi personaggi è la codardia. E' il fatto di non riuscire a dire le cose come stanno realmente. Non è troppo tardi, ama lei. Se poi tu vuoi convincerti che in realtà ama te sei libera, ma intanto questo si sposa.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Ho saputo che il mio ex amante si sposa. So che è normale e dovrei essere contenta per lui
> 
> sto andando avanti ma l'altra volta ho saputo che era a correre sotto casa mia e sono ricaduta sui pensieri
> 
> ...


Non so se ho capito bene. tu e questo tizio vi amate per un paio di anni, vi lasciate. tu e anche lui nel tempo avete delle storie e una tantum vi incontrate per tradire(?). Ora vieni a conoscenza del suo matrimonio e che lui facendo footing passa sotto casa tua e tramite ciò si riaccende in te la malinconia e la speranza che lui ti abbia cercato.(?) 

E' così? 
Se così fosse ho due suggerimenti, cerchi di conquistarlo prima che si sposi,(te lo sconsiglio). La smetti di deprimerti, cominci a prendere considerazione di te stessa del mondo che ti gira attorno, della bellezza della vita e della futilità delle lamentela fine a se stessa.


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

avete ragione, devo mettermi queste parole in testa
io dicevo che ha scelto lei per la vita tranquilla perchè 5 anni fa non faceva altro che dire:
non posso lasciarla perchè non ho il coraggio, lei ci starà male, i suoi genitori la prendono male e tutte le altre frasi simili
addirittura hanno acceso un mutuo di una casa i genitori di lei per non far lasciare entrambi
lui negli ultimi tempi mi diceva che le persone che si lasciano, sono persone di m...
io sono contenta di non essere come lui da questo punto di vista
ho lasciato una persona a cui tenevo ma la storia andava male
comunque no, io e questo tizio siamo sempre stati amanti, mai fidanzati 
i primi anni provava qualcosa per me anche se eravamo solo amanti
comunque non c'è niente da provare a conquistare, l'ho fatto negli ultimi anni ed è stato inutile
io guardo il mondo che mi gira attorno ma lo trovo inutile e qualsiasi cosa faccio, mi sembra inutile
io non penso che mi ama assolutamente anzi sono 4 anni che penso che non mi ama
dico solo che si sta accontentando
per me se stava con un'altra cambiava eccome, sapere che stava con una che voleva al 100% e non che voleva e l'aveva tradita, mi faceva passare oltre un pò più in fretta
e se eravamo stati insieme e poi era andata male, magari non pensavo sempre a come sarebbe stato


----------



## Veronica28 (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> perché catalogare così le persone è triste, essere attratti da un tipo di persone ma poi allo stesso tempo non considerarle "degne" di sposarle é triste, far lavorare il cervello con limitazioni mentali degne dall'Alabama anni'50 é triste. Ho trovato parecchi uomini che con me hanno fatto questo tipo di ragionamento, mai uno che fosse uno sereno, solare e soddisfatto della sua vita...


questo voglio dire!


----------



## Tessa (5 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> questo voglio dire!


Non si tratta di essere o non essere degne. 
Ma di non avere dignita', e accettare per anni di essere la ruota di scorta, vuol dire averne poca ed e' su questo che dovresti lavorare, sul volerti piu' bene.


----------



## Veronica28 (6 Maggio 2015)

io se amo una persona, mi viene difficile mollare
in passato ho lasciato il mio ex per il mio amante ma non subito
ci provo e ci riprovo
comunque ci stiamo risentendo
all'inizio era freddissimo e distaccato e adesso di meno
e mi ha anche parlato di andare a correre insieme 
io sono molto fredda con lui 
non voglio ricominciare la storia
lo so che sbaglio a sentirlo


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> io se amo una persona, mi viene difficile mollare
> in passato ho lasciato il mio ex per il mio amante ma non subito
> ci provo e ci riprovo
> comunque ci stiamo risentendo
> ...


non ti meriti avere un uomo a metà, che poi mai ha pensato a sistemarsi con te. È dura, lo so, ma devi staccarti.

Lui è un paraculo. Mi sta sul pendolo


----------



## Veronica28 (6 Maggio 2015)

il problema è che ci pensava a sistemarmi o almeno mi faceva credere che ci pensava
e io non riesco a dimenticarlo


----------



## drusilla (6 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> il problema è che ci pensava a sistemarmi o almeno mi faceva credere che ci pensava
> e io non riesco a dimenticarlo


ti capisco tanto, credimi, sto rimettendo i miei cocci da una storia più corta della tua ma parecchio simile. Pensare a sistemarsi, scegliere la persona con cui farlo, non rinunciare comunque a nulla, usare così le persone... è un egoista e uno che non sa amare. Liberatene del tutto. Chiudi i contatti.


----------



## Veronica28 (6 Maggio 2015)

hai ragione
ci siamo visti, mi ha invitata a correre con lui
mi ha fatto capire che convive, che si sposa davvero e che quando va a correre, ci possiamo vedere altre volte
che lo posso contattare e mi ha anche detto che io ho voluto perdere una persona
e che lui mi può dare solo questo adesso
non speravo niente ma mi faccio schifo da sola


----------



## Tessa (6 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ci siamo visti, mi ha invitata a correre con lui
> mi ha fatto capire che convive, che si sposa davvero e che quando va a correre, ci possiamo vedere altre volte
> che lo posso contattare e mi ha anche detto che io ho voluto perdere una persona
> ...


Ma che carino che ti concede di correre con lui!
E lo puoi anche contattare se vuoi!
E se non ha scelto te ovviamente e' colpa tua...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ci siamo visti, mi ha invitata a correre con lui
> mi ha fatto capire che convive, che si sposa davvero e che quando va a correre, ci possiamo vedere altre volte
> che lo posso contattare e mi ha anche detto che io ho voluto perdere una persona
> ...


Invitalo a correre dove ci sono i tombini aperti...


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> avete ragione, devo mettermi queste parole in testa
> io dicevo che ha scelto lei per la vita tranquilla perchè* 5 anni fa* non faceva altro che dire:
> non posso lasciarla perchè non ho il coraggio, lei ci starà male, i suoi genitori la prendono male e tutte le altre frasi simili
> addirittura hanno acceso un mutuo di una casa i genitori di lei per non far lasciare entrambi
> ...


5 anni fa, Veronica, 5 anni fa. Le cose cambiano.
Non sai se si sta accontentando. Può essersi scoperto innamorato, come può non esserlo.

Vero, quando ci si sente messi da parte la cosa più facile da pensare è "è un cretino, ha scelto la via più facile".
E io non ti dico di non pensarlo, se ciò ti consola.. ma fammi sto favore: non crederci più di tanto, non fossilizzarti su quello.

Io più che altro ti chiederei, riferita al secondo neretto: cos'è che ti ha portato ad insistere con sto tizio così tanto?


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Senti a Vero, per 5 anni ti è garbato un interdetto?  No perché sembra che tu lo voglia salvare dal "triste" destino, che LUI si è scelto per sé.  Caspiterina  se è così la realtà un motivo ci sarà. Fattene  una ragione, ma soprattutto una vita SENZA LUI.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invitalo a correre dove ci sono i tombini aperti...



O sulla A13. Così si fa due chiacchiere con Zod.


----------



## Veronica28 (29 Maggio 2015)

lo so che sono passati 5 anni ma ci speravo ancora
comunque lui mi aveva chiesto di salvarlo anni fa e lo stavo facendo in ritardo
in questi giorni non provo più ciò che provavo per lui
ho provato anche a risentirlo per capire che effetto mi faceva e non mi faceva lo stesso effetto
mi ha proposto di fare sesso con lui e ovviamente ho rifiutato
anche da sposato propone


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> lo so che sono passati 5 anni ma ci speravo ancora
> comunque lui mi aveva chiesto di salvarlo anni fa e lo stavo facendo in ritardo
> in questi giorni non provo più ciò che provavo per lui
> ho provato anche a risentirlo per capire che effetto mi faceva e non mi faceva lo stesso effetto
> ...


Bene! Dovresti essere contenta... è un bel passo per uscire dalla dipendenza da lui no?


----------



## Veronica28 (29 Maggio 2015)

si sono contenta anche perchè non provo più le stesse cose di prima ed è un gran bel passo avanti


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> si sono contenta anche perchè non provo più le stesse cose di prima ed è un gran bel passo avanti


Tieni duro e non rivederlo credendo tu l'abbia superato.


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> lo so che sono passati 5 anni ma ci speravo ancora
> comunque lui mi aveva chiesto di salvarlo anni fa e lo stavo facendo in ritardo
> in questi giorni non provo più ciò che provavo per lui
> ho provato anche a risentirlo per capire che effetto mi faceva e non mi faceva lo stesso effetto
> ...


ma si è sposato adesso?


----------



## Martoriato (30 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao...
> no, io no, non ho avuto la tua stessa esperienza,
> però, traslando, credo si possa sentire quella sorta di malinconia, ricordi, pensieri...anche se dovesse sposarsi un nostro ex 'qualsiasi'.
> A me è capitato che il mio ex marito si fidanzasse e nonostante fosse finita e sepolta da tempo, e nonostante fossi felice per lui, ho comunqe avvertito un senso di malessere per un attimo, quello della "Fine definitiva"...come se il suo nuovo legame sancisse ancora di più che tra noi era andata...che era ormai una vita fa, un'altra vita...e poi quello strano senso del 'possesso' (che non è amore) che ti fa pensare come se quella persona fosse 'tua' per sempre...e quindi il 'fastidio', pur nella gioia per lui, quando 'diventa' di qualcunaltro...
> ...



Ok dopo questa ho capito che la mia ex moglie non si stacchera' mai da me indipendentemente dai soldi che il suo avvocato riuscira' a spillarmi....


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ok dopo questa ho capito che la mia ex moglie non si stacchera' mai da me indipendentemente dai soldi che il suo avvocato riuscira' a spillarmi....


No...Secondo me non si riesce a staccare quando si rimane fermi ad un sentimento irrisolto,sospeso...che sia rabbia,rancore,amore non corrisposto...Perciò che ti consigliavo nel tuo 3d di "prenderla" in un altro modo la tua ex moglie.Si vive una perdita in una separazione ma quando subentra l'equilibrio e la pace si riesce a razionalizzare e a crescere..


----------



## Martoriato (30 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No...Secondo me non si riesce a staccare quando si rimane fermi ad un sentimento irrisolto,sospeso...che sia rabbia,rancore,amore non corrisposto...Perciò che ti consigliavo nel tuo 3d di "prenderla" in un altro modo la tua ex moglie.Si vive una perdita in una separazione ma quando subentra l'equilibrio e la pace si riesce a razionalizzare e a crescere..


Verissimo,e io questi trumenti di crescita li sto trovando. Si ok,quando devo versare il mantenimento un po' mi innervosico e quando esco dal tribunale il giorno dopo l'udienza ho i muscoli che sono intossicati di tensione e sembra che mi sia passato addosso un autobus,poi pero' passa e ogni volta imparo a vedere le cose con distacco e serenita'. E poi siamo sempre li'...questi sono i miei problemi ma indipendentemente da questi il sole sorge ogni mattina e se ne frega,e io torno a casa e vedo la mia compagna con il pancione e mi sciolgo. Io io e ancora io...il problema e' la mia ex invece, che ha una "forma mentis" e un senso di colpa atavico che la blocca in tutto e per tutto e rimane li' in ballo al suo avvocato che ha scaricato il caso ed un altro giovane avvocato che si e' beccato un " dica alla sua assistita di andare a lavorare che e' il caso va'..".


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Verissimo,e io questi trumenti di crescita li sto trovando. Si ok,quando devo versare il mantenimento un po' mi innervosico e quando esco dal tribunale il giorno dopo l'udienza ho i muscoli che sono intossicati di tensione e sembra che mi sia passato addosso un autobus,poi pero' passa e ogni volta imparo a vedere le cose con distacco e serenita'. E poi siamo sempre li'...questi sono i miei problemi ma indipendentemente da questi il sole sorge ogni mattina e se ne frega,e io torno a casa e vedo la mia compagna con il pancione e mi sciolgo. Io io e ancora io...il problema e' la mia ex invece, che ha una "forma mentis" e un senso di colpa atavico che la blocca in tutto e per tutto e rimane li' in ballo al suo avvocato che ha scaricato il caso ed un altro giovane avvocato che si e' beccato un " dica alla sua assistita di andare a lavorare che e' il caso va'..".


Capisco...adesso dirò forse una cazzata : ma non è  che lei si ricorda solo del "vecchio" te?Quello che l'ha tradita e qualche volta l'avra pure sfanculata? (non è una critica,capita)E quindi continua ad avere lo stesso comportamento?Se le fai percepire che ormai è amdata come è andata ma che non siete più  due nemici,non è che qualcosina possa cambiare?Dico....


----------



## Martoriato (30 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Capisco...adesso dirò forse una cazzata : ma non è  che lei si ricorda solo del "vecchio" te?Quello che l'ha tradita e qualche volta l'avra pure sfanculata? (non è una critica,capita)E quindi continua ad avere lo stesso comportamento?Se le fai percepire che ormai è amdata come è andata ma che non siete più  due nemici,non è che qualcosina possa cambiare?Dico....


Premetto che non ci rivolgiamo la parola da ormai due anni e le mie opinioni riguardo al suo modo di pensare e vivere sono solo supposizioni perche' non la conosco ( !!!! ) ,ma penso (e spero per lei) che la sua fase in questo momento sia la piu' critica perche' credo stia attraversando quei momenti in cui poi ti rendi conto che se e' successo quello che e' successo e' perche' forse un po' di colpa e' anche la tua e rivivi i momenti belli della storia quando ricordi che infondo le premesse e la volonta' di far funzionare la cosa non erano solo le tue ma di entrambi. Io questa fase l'ho vissuta un anno e mezzo fa camminando da solo per ore al buio e rimuginando e rielaborando tutto,e' stato un passaggio doloroso ma necessario,nonche' un ricordo di una "svolta" bellissima della mia vita. Lei non credo abbia le risorse per fare questo,so che al momento si nasconde dietro abiti costosi e impeccabili,serate di movida e cure estetiche al limite del paranoico. Tutto come se volesse nascondere il "nero" che porta dentro. E' brutto vivere cosi' a quasi 40 anni...
Io di lei porto dietro solo i ricordi migliori,e per questo credo di essere fortunato. Anche' perche' se penso ai peggiori non dico che ci sia da incazzarsi ma sicuramente da rattristarsi,soprattutto verso se stessi per aver permesso che accadessero certe cose. E oggi e' bello poter dire che tutto questo era ieri,che tutto questo era il "medioevo della mia vita" come ama dire un mio amico..:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (30 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Premetto che non ci rivolgiamo la parola da ormai due anni e le mie opinioni riguardo al suo modo di pensare e vivere sono solo supposizioni perche' non la conosco ( !!!! ) ,ma penso (e spero per lei) che la sua fase in questo momento sia la piu' critica perche' credo stia attraversando quei momenti in cui poi ti rendi conto che se e' successo quello che e' successo e' perche' forse un po' di colpa e' anche la tua e rivivi i momenti belli della storia quando ricordi che infondo le premesse e la volonta' di far funzionare la cosa non erano solo le tue ma di entrambi. Io questa fase l'ho vissuta un anno e mezzo fa camminando da solo per ore al buio e rimuginando e rielaborando tutto,e' stato un passaggio doloroso ma necessario,nonche' un ricordo di una "svolta" bellissima della mia vita. Lei non credo abbia le risorse per fare questo,so che al momento si nasconde dietro abiti costosi e impeccabili,serate di movida e cure estetiche al limite del paranoico. Tutto come se volesse nascondere il "nero" che porta dentro. E' brutto vivere cosi' a quasi 40 anni...
> Io di lei porto dietro solo i ricordi migliori,e per questo credo di essere fortunato. Anche' perche' se penso ai peggiori non dico che ci sia da incazzarsi ma sicuramente da rattristarsi,soprattutto verso se stessi per aver permesso che accadessero certe cose. E oggi e' bello poter dire che tutto questo era ieri,che tutto questo era il "medioevo della mia vita" come ama dire un mio amico..:rotfl:


Non la lasci andare in te la tua ex... continui a giudicarla, credi di avere diritto di opinione su quello che fa adesso.. 
Paga quello che hanno stabilito (o lotta per abbassarlo) e cancellala di tuoi pensieri. Non è che denigrando lei guadagni "valore' tu.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ok dopo questa ho capito che la mia ex moglie non si stacchera' mai da me indipendentemente dai soldi che il suo avvocato riuscira' a spillarmi....


Inizia a staccarti tu
te lo dico con simpatia e preoccupazione


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Premetto che non ci rivolgiamo la parola da ormai due anni e le mie opinioni riguardo al suo modo di pensare e vivere sono solo supposizioni perche' non la conosco ( !!!! ) ,ma penso (e spero per lei) che la sua fase in questo momento sia la piu' critica perche' credo stia attraversando quei momenti in cui poi ti rendi conto che se e' successo quello che e' successo e' perche' forse un po' di colpa e' anche la tua e rivivi i momenti belli della storia quando ricordi che infondo le premesse e la volonta' di far funzionare la cosa non erano solo le tue ma di entrambi. Io questa fase l'ho vissuta un anno e mezzo fa camminando da solo per ore al buio e rimuginando e rielaborando tutto,e' stato un passaggio doloroso ma necessario,nonche' un ricordo di una "svolta" bellissima della mia vita. Lei non credo abbia le risorse per fare questo,so che al momento si nasconde dietro abiti costosi e impeccabili,serate di movida e cure estetiche al limite del paranoico. Tutto come se volesse nascondere il "nero" che porta dentro. E' brutto vivere cosi' a quasi 40 anni...
> Io di lei porto dietro solo i *ricordi migliori*,e per questo credo di essere fortunato. Anche' perche' se penso ai peggiori non dico che ci sia da incazzarsi ma sicuramente da rattristarsi,soprattutto verso se stessi per aver permesso che accadessero certe cose. E oggi e' bello poter dire che tutto questo era ieri,che tutto questo era il "medioevo della mia vita" come ama dire un mio amico..:rotfl:


Ti contraddici
tu continui a portarti dietro in realtà una elaborazione artificiosa di come è fatta lei.
Lasciala andare.
Non è che demonizzandola la tua situazione sentimentale presente ne risulti più splendente in contraltare. 
Fregatene
dimenticala
hai speso tante parole per descriverla
qualche parola per dire che adesso è meglio meglissimo
zero per dire come è adesso
pensaci


----------



## Martoriato (31 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ti contraddici
> tu continui a portarti dietro in realtà una elaborazione artificiosa di come è fatta lei.
> Lasciala andare.
> Non è che demonizzandola la tua situazione sentimentale presente ne risulti più splendente in contraltare.
> ...


Come e' adesso sono squisitamente affari miei e come e' adesso e' nella vita reale,e' una cosa tangibile,palpabile e godibile in pieno,ne merita' di essere sprecata su un forum. Non c'e' nemmeno bisogno di far splendere cio' che e' adesso,perche' dovrei farlo ? Non ne ho assolutamente bisogno.


----------



## Veronica28 (31 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma si è sposato adesso?


non ho idea se si è sposato
l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti mi ha fatto capire che vive da lei
ma non so se convive solo e si sta per sposare o si è già sposato 
e non ho intenzione di rivederlo


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Come e' adesso sono squisitamente affari miei e come e' adesso e' nella vita reale,e' una cosa tangibile,palpabile e godibile in pieno,ne merita' di essere sprecata su un forum. Non c'e' nemmeno bisogno di far splendere cio' che e' adesso,perche' dovrei farlo ? Non ne ho assolutamente bisogno.


Affari tuoi senz'altro
non ti si chiede di esporli 
io almeno sono a posto così, grazie
è sufficiente la tua dichiarazione di palpabilità e tangibilità.
Della gioia tra l'altro si racconta poco.
Parlavo soltanto dell'energia in eccesso che investi nel farti e nel dare un quadro di tua moglie.
Spero per te che questo avvenga solo nel forum.


----------



## Veronica28 (30 Giugno 2015)

ritorno qui 
pensavo di averlo dimenticato, di non provare più nulla per lui
ma non è cosi
ho capito che lo amo ancora
è dura da dire ed è inutile
vado avanti piuttosto bene, non sto male per la sua assenza perchè ci sono abituata
ma vorrei stare con lui, vorrei provarci almeno
ma non posso purtroppo


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

si vede che non è passato abbastanza tempo, per te.


----------



## Veronica28 (30 Giugno 2015)

questa cosa mi scoraggia molto
lo penso pure io 
ma quanto tempo ci vuole?
so che ognuno ha i suoi tempi ma io non c'è la faccio più
mi piace da più di 6 anni e lui una volta mi ha detto:
con il tempo i tuoi sentimenti nei miei confronti cambieranno mentre i miei rimangono 
invece qui è il contrario


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

visto che nessuno può dirti quanto tempo ti ci vorrà a smaltire,ti si può dare il solito consiglio.

fai qualcosa che tenga impegnata la tua mente al massimo.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> questa cosa mi scoraggia molto
> lo penso pure io
> ma quanto tempo ci vuole?
> so che ognuno ha i suoi tempi ma io non c'è la faccio più
> ...


Ciao Veronica scusa io non conosco la tua storia...ho letto solo questa tua domanda.
Il tempo aiuta? Bah io non ne sono convinta, credo che certe cose non passano mai ma magari si trasformano. O semplicemente, le accettiamo.
Ci sto passando anche io.
Coraggio :up:


----------



## Veronica28 (30 Giugno 2015)

per le cose da fare non è un prolema
ho una vita un pò piena
quindi faccio tante cose ma a volte il pensiero va li
io l'ho accettato ma voglio che passa anche ciò che provo per lui
tu che ci stai passando: ti va di raccontare?
grazie a entrambi


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> per le cose da fare non è un prolema
> ho una vita un pò piena
> quindi faccio tante cose ma a volte il pensiero va li
> io l'ho accettato ma voglio che passa anche ciò che provo per lui
> ...


mi sono lasciata 13 mesi fa. convivevo e sono andata via di casa, dopo 5 anni di relazione e due di convivenza. storia travagliata e turbolenta con sprazzi di grandissima aggressività reciproca. 

arrivati al culmine non c'era più nulla da salvare.

io c'ho creduto e ci credevo. l'ho amato moltissimo e pensavo davvero a lui come "l'uomo della mia vita/il padre dei miei figli".

casa l'abbiamo messa su insieme, anche se è sua.. ridipinti muri, scartavetrati battiscopa, scelti mobili, fatta pezzo per pezzo insomma. rimesso in sesto il giardino, piantati i fiori, costruiti i mobili fuori.

è stato molto difficile tagliare. 

sono stata un anno in solitudine, ho fatto un po' di scempiaggini  e da poco frequento un'altra persona a cui mi sto legando affettivamente e che mi fa stare molto bene MA nonostante questo e nonostante sto famoso tempo che passa, io non ho dimenticato... per quetso penso che certe ferite non si rimarginano mai, che certe cose ti cambiano, e che determinate esperienze lasciano il segno 

ecco te l'ho fatta breve  comunque se vuoi parlare puoi anche scrivermi in mp :up:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sono lasciata 13 mesi fa. convivevo e sono andata via di casa, dopo 5 anni di relazione e due di convivenza. storia travagliata e turbolenta con sprazzi di grandissima aggressività reciproca.
> 
> arrivati al culmine non c'era più nulla da salvare.
> 
> ...


è sicuramente così, e non sarebbe nemmeno giusto dimenticare... le ferite col tempo devono guarire, ma la cicatrice resta per sempre. Solo chi non vive mai ha il corpo bello liscio.
E poi anche in certe storie sbagliate o comunque finite male c'è stato del bello, e a me fa sempre piacere ricordarlo


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è sicuramente così, e non sarebbe nemmeno giusto dimenticare... le ferite col tempo devono guarire, ma la cicatrice resta per sempre. Solo chi non vive mai ha il corpo bello liscio.
> E poi anche in certe storie sbagliate o comunque finite male c'è stato del bello, e a me fa sempre piacere ricordarlo


c'è stato del bellissimo  purtroppo....

la frase storica che descrive perfettamente il mio rapporto è "meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi"...

io c'ho creduto davvero  e lo sai Nob.. 

quando Veronica chiede "il tempo aiuta?" io la capisco..


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> c'è stato del bellissimo  purtroppo....
> 
> la frase storica che descrive perfettamente il mio rapporto è "meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi"...
> 
> ...


Dai che poi qui hai trovato gente valida...che ti ha aiutato a star....peggio...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che poi qui hai trovato gente valida...che ti ha aiutato a star....peggio...:rotfl:


a parte le battute. sono arrivata qui che stavo malissimo. e tu sei stato il primo che mi ha aiutata a stare meglio.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> a parte le battute. sono arrivata qui che stavo malissimo. e tu sei stato il primo che mi ha aiutata a stare meglio.


Grazie,grazie davvero.Purtroppo ho i miei modi,coloriti,forse volgari,ho rispetto per la sofferenza.Penso che se riesco a strappare un sorriso a qualcuno che sta male,è sempre una cosa positiva.Ho tanti difetti,ma preferisco sempre sorridere...anche quando ho qualche bel furetto nero piantato violentemente nel mio culo sensibile.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,grazie davvero.Purtroppo ho i miei modi,coloriti,forse volgari,ho rispetto per la sofferenza.Penso che se riesco a strappare un sorriso a qualcuno che sta male,è sempre una cosa positiva.Ho tanti difetti,ma preferisco sempre sorridere...anche quando ho qualche bel furetto nero piantato violentemente nel mio culo sensibile.


spero che anche Veronica riesca a farsi una risata qui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ridere è terapeutico..


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> spero che anche Veronica riesca a farsi una risata qui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ridere è terapeutico..


DIcono sempre che quando fai ridere una donna sei alla metà dell'opera,io poi mi calo le mutande...e finisce proprio che si sente male dalle risate...e finisco l'opera.Ecco perchè qui dentro mi vedete tutte come l'amicone....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'è stato del bellissimo  purtroppo....
> 
> *la frase storica che descrive perfettamente il mio rapporto è "meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi".*..
> 
> ...


la capisco pure io Ban... però dal tempo secondo me miracoli non ne arrivano mica tanti, dopo certe storie è un buon rimedio, ma è sopravvalutato. Certe cose restano dentro e bisogna imparare a conviverci  E io dico che è pure bello che restino dentro e che ogni tanto diano un po' di dolce e un po' di amaro.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la capisco pure io Ban... però dal tempo secondo me miracoli non ne arrivano mica tanti, dopo certe storie è un buon rimedio, ma è sopravvalutato. Certe cose restano dentro e bisogna imparare a conviverci  E io dico che è pure bello che restino dentro e che ogni tanto diano un po' di dolce e un po' di amaro.


e visto che ci sono, grazie pubblicamente anche a te


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la capisco pure io Ban... però dal tempo secondo me miracoli non ne arrivano mica tanti, dopo certe storie è un buon rimedio, ma è sopravvalutato. *Certe cose restano dentro e bisogna imparare a conviverci  E io dico che è pure bello che restino dentro e che ogni tanto diano un po' di dolce e un po' di amaro*.


è esattamente quello che penso anche io, per questo dicevo a Veronica che certe cose vanno semplicemente accettate, perché impossibili da dimenticare..


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che penso anche io, per questo dicevo a Veronica che certe cose vanno semplicemente accettate, perché impossibili da dimenticare..


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2015)

Di tradimenti subiti non ne so nulla.

Penso però al rapporto col mio ex. Ci sono voluti 4 anni perchè lui diventasse di nuovo civile con me.
Dopo 4 anni, siamo -incrocio sempre le dita, eh!- due genitori e non più due ex. Sembra. diciamolo piano, non vorrei portarmi sfortuna.

Quindi, gli ci sono voluti 4 anni per smaltire la rabbia.

Avevo incontrato un uomo. Sembrava una cosa seria, molto seria. Parlava di sposarmi. Di fare una famiglia assieme. Ha cambiato idea. Penso che mi ci siano voluti un 6 mesi per smettere di pensare a quel che avevo perso, un annetto per non avere più alcun desiderio di riaverlo, e per realizzare che le cose erano andate nel verso giusto e non nel verso sbagliato, ma ancora un altro anno per non soffrire più al pensiero di come mi aveva trattato male alla fine.

Un paio d'anni in tutto, dai.


----------



## Flavia (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'è stato del bellissimo  purtroppo....
> 
> la frase storica che descrive perfettamente il mio rapporto è "meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi"...
> 
> ...


il tempo è galantuomo
è come un balsamo
su certi dolori, ricordi
spesso non aiuta, ma allevia


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il tempo è galantuomo
> è come un balsamo
> su certi dolori, ricordi
> spesso non aiuta, ma allevia


Ha alleviato.... già è qualcosa..
Grazie


----------



## Flavia (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ha alleviato.... già è qualcosa..
> Grazie


 lo so...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Quando succede agli altri pensiamo: "Ma per quell* lì?" 
Dovremmo pensarlo anche per noi.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando succede agli altri pensiamo: "Ma per quell* lì?"
> Dovremmo pensarlo anche per noi.


Alice in Wonderland diceva "io so dare ottimi consigli, ma per me non riesco mai a seguirli"
Eh già [emoji29]


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Ho saputo che il mio ex amante si sposa. So che è normale e dovrei essere contenta per lui
> 
> sto andando avanti ma l'altra volta ho saputo che era a correre sotto casa mia e sono ricaduta sui pensieri
> 
> ...


Quando ho lasciato la mia ex moglie per la mia attuale compagna ho provato sollievo quando ho saputo che stava con un altro.
Ma quando mi chiamò e mi disse che era incinta di quell'altro (erano passati due mesi dalla prima e unica udienza di separazione) ho preso sonno alle 5 del mattino.


----------



## Veronica28 (17 Luglio 2015)

rieccomi qui, scusatemi ma ho proprio bisogno di sfogarmi
ci sentiamo, non sempre perchè a volte faccio passare giorni e giorni (anche una settimana o più) prima di contattarlo
mi ha ringraziata perchè gli sono sempre stata accanto nonostante tutto
e non come dei suoi amici che c'erano solo quando gli serviva qualcosa
io ho chiarito che se ho bisogno, non chiedo a lui
se ho problemi, non chiedo a lui per sfogarmi o altro
non ci siamo visti più nonostante mi ha proposto di sfogarmi vedendolo dal vivo
ci sentiamo e basta, io vado avanti con la mia vita
sto bene, non ci penso ma poi ci ripenso e ogni parola che dice, tremo
un colpo al cuore
per me non sono semplici chiacchere di cortesia, non è semplicemente un dialogo che facciamo
mi ha chiesto cosa siamo e ho detto che non ci possiamo reputare amici ma solo conoscenti
e lui mi ha detto che anche lui ci reputa conoscenti
e una volta mi ha detto: strano che non abbiamo niente da dire vero?!
perchè una sera non sapevamo cosa dire
io in realtà di argomenti ne avrei ma non ne posso parlare
non sto malissimo, quando ci penso sto un pò giù e poi passa
ma l'effetto che mi fa solo parlando da dietro uno schermo è incredibile, solo sapere che è lui
è stupida la situazione lo so


----------



## ivanl (17 Luglio 2015)

appurato che non avete niente da dirvi, evita di sentirlo


----------



## Veronica28 (17 Luglio 2015)

non avevamo niente da dire in quel momento ma di solito parliamo anche se non tantissimo
io non m'illudo ovviamente ma mi fa solo un certo effetto quando parlo con lui e cerco di essere il più distaccata possibile


----------



## oceansize (17 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non avevamo niente da dire in quel momento ma di solito parliamo anche se non tantissimo
> io non m'illudo ovviamente ma mi fa solo un certo effetto quando parlo con lui e cerco di essere il più distaccata possibile


La tua è dipendenza, anche se dici di stare bene, di andare avanti con la tua vita, stai sempre lì appresso a lui. Anche lui a modo suo è dipendente.
Smettere di fumare non è facile perché pensi che la sigaretta in certi frangenti ti faccia stare meglio, ti rilassa o ti aiuta a concentrarti. Poi quando smetti ti rendi conto che invece ti rilassi e concentri mooolto meglio senza. 
Non ho seguito tutta la discussione, hai cercato un aiuto esterno?


----------



## Veronica28 (17 Luglio 2015)

dici dipendente da me perchè?
no aiuti esterni su questo no
lo sento perchè mi fa piacere sentirlo ma lo so che non ci può essere altro
riesco a stare senza sentirlo e senza mettermi a piangere, lo ricontatto perchè mi piace parlare con lui 
aiuti esterni per questo mi sembra un pò esagerato
ci sono e ho altri problemi ben più seri


----------



## oceansize (17 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> dici dipendente da me perchè?
> no aiuti esterni su questo no
> lo sento perchè mi fa piacere sentirlo ma lo so che non ci può essere altro
> riesco a stare senza sentirlo e senza mettermi a piangere, lo ricontatto perchè mi piace parlare con lui
> ...


Boh, non so, ma tu lo cerchi e lui c'è e sa che tu ci sei. Ripeto non ho seguito tutta la tua vicenda.  Ma chi dovrebbe staccarsi sei tu.
Dici che hai problemi più gravi, mi dispiace, ma io non sottovaluterei le ripercussioni che può avere questo "problema minore" .
Magari adesso hai bisogno di questa "stampella", ma prima o poi dovrai tagiare questo legame o andrà in cancrena.


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> appurato che non avete niente da dirvi, evita di sentirlo


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> non avevamo niente da dire in quel momento ma di solito parliamo anche se non tantissimo
> io non m'illudo ovviamente ma mi fa solo un certo effetto quando parlo con lui e cerco di essere il più distaccata possibile


Guarda che quando si dice  "non mi illudo" significa che ci si spera.
Non vorrai sperare di fare ancora l'amante di uno appena sposato.
Solo la situazione dovrebbe toglierti stima di lui.
Non hai frequentato nessuno che ti piacesse un po' in questo periodo?


----------



## Veronica28 (19 Luglio 2015)

io non voglio fare la sua amante
solo sentirlo e basta, non m'interessa nemmeno vederlo
ad aprile mi ha proposto due volte di vederci in due giorni vicini e ho rifiutato
a giugno anche mi aveva detto: ne vuoi parlare di persona?
perchè mi stavo sfogando e non ho risposto alla domanda
settimane fa mi ha chiesto: tutto apposto? ho risposto certo come no
e mi ha detto: ho capito, non è tutto apposto
ma non ha fatto domande
l'altro giorno mi ha chiesto: apposto? e io: no e tu?
e lui mi ha chiesto: che succede? e io: solite cose 
e lui racconta
ma io non ho raccontato nulla
non si tratta di trovare qualcuno che mi piace perchè anche se trovo qualcuno che mi piace, penso a lui
ieri mi ha detto: mi hai mandato 11 messaggi in 2 giorni, sono proprio tantissimi
ma che vuol dire??!! ci sentiamo su facebook




oceansize ha detto:


> Boh, non so, ma tu lo cerchi e lui c'è e sa che tu ci sei. Ripeto non ho seguito tutta la tua vicenda. Ma chi dovrebbe staccarsi sei tu.





oceansize ha detto:


> Dici che hai problemi più gravi, mi dispiace, ma io non sottovaluterei le ripercussioni che può avere questo "problema minore" .
> Magari adesso hai bisogno di questa "stampella", ma prima o poi dovrai tagiare questo legame o andrà in cancrena.




io mi trovo bene a parlare con lui
lo penso è vero ma ormai dal punto di vista di "noi insieme" me ne sono fatta una ragione


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> io non voglio fare la sua amante
> solo sentirlo e basta, non m'interessa nemmeno vederlo
> ad aprile mi ha proposto due volte di vederci in due giorni vicini e ho rifiutato
> a giugno anche mi aveva detto: ne vuoi parlare di persona?
> ...


Sì, ma scusami un attimo.
Che razza di rapporto è un rapporto dove non ci si vede perchè non ti importa e dove fondamentamente non si parla?
Perchè se lui ti chiede di vedervi dici di no.
Se lui ti fa domande su come stai non approfondisci.
Non ti interessa vederlo e non ti interessa discutere seriamente di quello che è successo.
Lasciamo perdere l'eventualità di essere amante o meno di uno che ti si è sposato sotto al naso (esperienza mia).
Parliamo proprio di relazione tra due persone che in teoria potrebbero pure volersi bene. 
Non c'è nulla!
Di che parlate? Di libri e film?
Cosa ti fa stare bene? L'idea che questo si svegli e ti mandi un messaggio facendoti notare che c'è il sole e quindi è una bella giornata?
Cosa ti sta dando questa situazione?


----------



## oceansize (19 Luglio 2015)

Il tempo aiuta, bisogna capire perché non vuoi lasciar perdere questa persona con cui davquello che scrivi non c'è nessun rapporto. Dite che siete conoscenti, non comunicate, praticamente ti basterebbe sentire la sua voce, tanto vale che registri un messaggio. Ti rendi conto che sta cosa non va bene? Non ti fa bene? Sentirlo ti fa piacere?
Scusami ma penso che te la stai raccontando alla grande.
Non hai delle amiche con cui confidarti e alle quali chiedere aiuto? 
Ho una mia amica come te, per qualche briciola di attenzioni stava perdendo tempo dietro uno che non la voleva ma quando lei lo cercava si vedevano. Le ho intimato di non scrivergli più e di scrivere a me quando avesse avuto l'impulso di cercarlo:mexican:
Alla fine ha capito che lui la usava e basta e ne è uscita.
Tu fai come ti pare, ma se non ti aiuti tu hai voglia ad aspettare che il tempo faccia miracoli!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Tu Veronica ti accontenti di sapere di esistere per lui.
Invece tu devi esistere per te e per te vivere e nella vita ci sono molte relazioni, anche con uomini che ti piacciono e non ti fanno impazzire.


----------



## Alessandra (19 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> io non voglio fare la sua amante
> solo sentirlo e basta, non m'interessa nemmeno vederlo
> ad aprile mi ha proposto due volte di vederci in due giorni vicini e ho rifiutato
> a giugno anche mi aveva detto: ne vuoi parlare di persona?
> ...




messaggi, facebook e affini sono una vera rovina quando le cose sono cosi'.
Tengono l'illusione di un filo di connessione.
Tramite facebook magari vedi i suoi movimenti, i messaggi danno illusione di tenere un connesso un rapporto...
In questi casi qui ti farebbe bene un taglio netto con lui.

Secondo me te la stai raccontando.
Tu lo vorresti, eccome, ma siccome non c'e' corrispondenza dei sentimenti da parte sua, ti racconti che ti basterebbe esserci amica o in contatto.
Un taglio netto, ci vorrebbe.
E nessuna giustificazione, nel caso di faccia sentire.
Solo tenere ferma la volonta' del taglio netto, e quindi non rispondere piu'. 
E' drastico all'inizio.
Ma ha dei vantaggi. Ti fa sentire un po' piu' padrona del tuo destino e poi ti fara' rinascere.
la strada che hai scelto (o che stai involontariamente attuando) ti porta a "morire".
Pensaci.


----------



## Tessa (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma scusami un attimo.
> Che razza di rapporto è un rapporto dove non ci si vede perchè non ti importa e dove fondamentamente non si parla?
> Perchè se lui ti chiede di vedervi dici di no.
> Se lui ti fa domande su come stai non approfondisci.
> ...


Quoto tutto. 
Veronica mi fa pensare a una bambina romantica che si affaccia alla finestra per veder passare il bambino che le piace e neanche sa come si chiama ma ci ricama sopra sogni fantastici.


----------



## Veronica28 (21 Luglio 2015)

certo che ho amici ma non centra
io mi trovo bene a parlare con lui e non ho scritto che non parliamo ma che a volte non sappiamo che dire
ho trasformato un rapporto di amanti in un rapporto di conoscenza e mi fa piacere sentirlo
io ci tengo a lui come persona indipendentemente da quello che è successo e da quello che non può darmi
non si tratta di non sapermi staccare o altro
non è il tipo che scrive cosa fa e dove va su facebook quindi non vedo i suoi movimenti
non m'illudo di niente


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> certo che ho amici ma non centra
> io mi trovo bene a parlare con lui e non ho scritto che non parliamo ma che a volte non sappiamo che dire
> ho trasformato un rapporto di amanti in un rapporto di conoscenza e mi fa piacere sentirlo
> io ci tengo a lui come persona indipendentemente da quello che è successo e da quello che non può darmi
> ...


Sarebbe il caso che tu ti staccassi per un periodo, poi forse potrai riallacciare un simil-rapporto.
Al momento non avete niente e tu puoi solo star male.
E non dire che stai peggio a non sentirlo, forse è proprio quello di cui hai bisogno per ripartire.


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> certo che ho amici ma non centra
> io mi trovo bene a parlare con lui e non ho scritto che non parliamo ma che a volte non sappiamo che dire
> ho trasformato un rapporto di amanti in un rapporto di conoscenza e mi fa piacere sentirlo
> io ci tengo a lui come persona indipendentemente da quello che è successo e da quello che non può darmi
> ...


Ma come si fa a trovarsi bene a parlare con una persona con cui non si sa cosa dire?


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a trovarsi bene a parlare con una persona con cui non si sa cosa dire?


Si pensa di stare bene solo per il fatto che ti arrivi un "ciao". Credi di essere nei pensieri di quella persona anche se non vi dite niente e questo ti fa pensare di trovarsi bene, ma non è così.
E' più logorante del chiuderci.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Luglio 2015)

Ti sei adattata a quelle che sono le sue esigenze, anche se lui qualche scopata se la farebbe e per il momento gli hai detto no, e non alle tue. E tu menti a te stessa perche' non ha senso dire insieme "lo penso sempre" e "non voglio vederlo".
Ci vedo contraddizioni e queste di solito non si risolvono da sole.


----------



## Veronica28 (21 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a trovarsi bene a parlare con una persona con cui non si sa cosa dire?


ripeto: non ho detto che non abbiamo niente da dire sempre ma a volte
e inoltre non ho detto che starei male senza sentirlo o che sto male quando lo sento
ed è successo un sacco di volte in questi anni che non ci siamo sentiti quindi i periodi di pausa ci sono stati
lo penso si ma non voglio vederlo perchè non m'interessa ritornare al tipo di rapporto che avevamo tempo fa
mi va bene sentirlo e basta
non mento a me stessa, non voglio completamente vederlo 
ho avuto le mie occasioni per vederlo e ho rifiutato
sto creando un rapporto di conoscenza nuovo, non vedo cosa c'è di strano


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> ripeto: non ho detto che non abbiamo niente da dire sempre ma a volte
> e inoltre non ho detto che starei male senza sentirlo o che sto male quando lo sento
> ed è successo un sacco di volte in questi anni che non ci siamo sentiti quindi i periodi di pausa ci sono stati
> lo penso si ma non voglio vederlo perchè non m'interessa ritornare al tipo di rapporto che avevamo tempo fa
> ...


Tu vuoi solo creare un filo per non perderlo di vista.
Non importa che ora non vuoi vederlo.
Vuoi tenere la porta aperta.
Una nuova conoscenza puoi crearla con uno sconosciuto...e per rendere sconosciuto lui devi chiudere...per molto tempo...
Poi se sarà destino allora se ne parlerà.
Ma questo deve essere, destino.


----------



## Veronica28 (21 Luglio 2015)

io non voglio conoscere persone al momento
e ci tengo a lui come persona e ripeto indipendentemente da ciò che è successo tra di noi
porta aperta per cosa?


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> io non voglio conoscere persone al momento
> e ci tengo a lui come persona e ripeto indipendentemente da ciò che è successo tra di noi
> porta aperta per cosa?


Per un eventuale ritorno...


----------



## Veronica28 (21 Luglio 2015)

mi sono spiegata male
non voglio un ritorno e non voglio la stessa situazione di prima
voglio solo andare avanti con lui e parlare ogni tanto tramite uno schermo
non ho intenzione di fare l'amante


----------



## Nicka (21 Luglio 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male
> non voglio un ritorno e non voglio la stessa situazione di prima
> voglio solo andare avanti con lui e parlare ogni tanto tramite uno schermo
> non ho intenzione di fare l'amante


Secondo me non ha alcun senso...e questa è la strada buona per non voltare pagina.
Se vuoi rimanere ancorata lì è scelta tua...tu stai facendo esattamente il possibile per rimanere lì.
Non c'entra il fare l'amante. Quella è superata.


----------



## oceansize (21 Luglio 2015)

Sei ancora innamorata di lui? Lo pensi?


----------



## Veronica28 (2 Agosto 2015)

alla fine ho chiuso con lui
comunque no, non ero innamorata di lui ma solo dell'idea di lui
grazie a tutti delle risposte


----------

